# mare swelling round udders



## raychellncrystal (May 13, 2010)

my welsh mare is sweeling up directly infront of her teats - a large roundish lump on each side with a 'pouch' heading towards her navel. also she has not come in to season yet this year- this time last year all the geldings on the yard were tearing hte fences down to get at her, and one of them even made sweet love to her a few times! 

i just dont know whats up with her- sometimes she looks like a badly stuffed sofa! anyone experience anytihng like this??

thanks!

the pictures- one is from this time last year, and the second one is her now, looking sofaish..


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Daft question but a stallion hasn't been near her? If not is she off her feed and or any change in her usual self? If so I would get the vet out to have a look..... sorry I can't help anymore


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Theres no point in asking on her, its gonna be 1 or the other, in foal or not in foal. Sounds like she is to me but a examination from the vet will confirm, what are u waiting for!! x


----------



## raychellncrystal (May 13, 2010)

well, the only thing "covering" her was a young gelding. but i was thinking more hormone imbalance or something? got vet next week- luckily its annual vaccine time .. was wondering if anyone else had had sometihng similar


----------



## kiana (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm having the same issues..mare hasnt come back on heat, had the vet out..couldnt do the rectual due to my mare being a mega bitch, the vet thought she was in foal or it could be a phantom pregnancy...your mare looks like shes in foal especially if she is a maiden mare like mine...very similar shape..:scared:


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

My old girl used to swell up like this in the summer when she got overweight on summer grass. Whether it was just that or hormones I don't know. She hadn't been in season for several years before she died.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

My gelding gets this swelling in the summer and after loads of tests and lots of money spent I was told it was an allergy.It goes down eventually and it seems to get worse when it is very hot and midges and flies are about.
If you press the swollen area does it leave a dent from your fingerprint?


----------



## animalhealthscience (Jun 12, 2010)

raychellncrystal said:


> my welsh mare is sweeling up directly infront of her teats - a large roundish lump on each side with a 'pouch' heading towards her navel. also she has not come in to season yet this year- this time last year all the geldings on the yard were tearing hte fences down to get at her, and one of them even made sweet love to her a few times!
> 
> i just dont know whats up with her- sometimes she looks like a badly stuffed sofa! anyone experience anytihng like this??
> 
> ...


you should advice a animal doctor


----------



## raychellncrystal (May 13, 2010)

hi!

my vet came out a littel while ago and did a physical exam, he said from her signs she could be 8 months gone, or having a "phantom" pregnancy. he said that the best course of action was to keep watching her over hte next couple of months, and htat if it was a phantom, her body clock would 'reset' its self eventually


----------



## kiana (Jun 10, 2010)

Update on our mare..looked preggos, vet even thought she was but NOTHING..retual and ultrasound revealed no baby.. shes a 4 year old QH X havng a phanton..dropped belly, loosening around the back end, no udder but kicking at her tummy as if a baby and the weired thing is her belly looked lopsided...:frown: im actually quite dissapointed..hope for your safe your mare is having a baby and best of luck..please keep us updated

Please check out the pics ive added in my profile..they were taken within the last 2 weeks and then I took her to the vets for testing..I have no idea how to attach them with my message


----------

